# Breeding Nerite Snails



## mikekomm (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm trying to breed Olive Nerite snails in a small brackish water tank. I have two questions.

1. How long after I see eggs on the rocks should I expect them to hatch.

2. Does this type of snail turn into a "plankton like" state where they float in the water. I have a sailfin mollie in this brackish tank and I'm wondering if she will eat the snails when they are in this stage.

Any help is appreciated.


----------

